# i want to make some lets play game videos



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

In a few weeks i Will buy a new pc:smile: it costs929€ and it has 8 Ram and 3gb videocard.
Me and my friend would like to make some Lets play. Im goiing to buy a mic and my friend already has one. I just dont know how to set up things and how to use fraps and how to set the right settings so it records my voice the one of my friend and the game sound. Also we would chat with steam
Thx for helping
Ian Hanssens


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: i want to make some lets play*

Check out the info here how to make let's play videos on pc - Google Search


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

K thx i will take a look at it. If i have other questions can i place them also here?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: i want to make some lets play*

You are welcome to post any questions regarding games here


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: i want to make some lets play*

K I took a look at the link and the first website already was good.
But i would like to use ventrilo to chat with my friend ingame. But i dont know how to use it and i've looked at the tutorial of it but i dont understand anything of it.
And also, will fraps record the chat with me and my friend and the game sound and the game itself?
thx Ian Hanssens


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Fraps will record all sounds and videos that you can see and hear


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

So i will do it like this; firat i aet up a ventrillo aerver then me and my friend enter it so we can chat. Then i check te right boxes on fraps to record and then i just start up the game.
Ps my english vocabulary isnt so good because my native language is dutch. Thx for helping and when my vid is coming i will put a link over here and i will put tsf in the descriptions


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Need a little bit more help to set up an ventrillo server for me and my friend. 
Thx


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

How To setup Ventrilo server with Dynamic IP connection | TechiePortal
How to set up a Ventrilo Server | TypeFrag.com
Server Installation - Windows - Ventrilo Tech Support
hope these help


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Just maybe one more question. Is portforwarding safe and if i do those thongs with my ip will nothing bad happen?
Thx :-]


----------



## Echs (Dec 5, 2011)

Fraps


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Just make sure to check record external input. If you use push-to-talk instead of open mic, you'll probably want to set "Only capture when pushing" to the same as your vent PTT. And make sure to run vent as administrator. You should be good to go.

One more thing, if you want very high quality recordings, such as full HD at 60fps, then you should use a separate hard drive to record onto than the hard drive on which your program data is stored. Make sure to use 6gb/s drives and motherboard and you should have no problems recording. Keep in mind that fraps will write *huge* video files, so if you get serious into this you'll need a hell of a lot of storage if you intend to record for more than an hour at once.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes if you do it properly it is fine Port Forwarding Guides Listed by Manufacturer and Model - PortForward.com


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

So toothman. Can i put fraps on my harddisk and connect it to my pc ( it will have 8 gb ram and 3 gb videocard). Than run fraps and start recordibg. Will this keep my computer faster than when i put it on the computer ittlself.
Thx Ian


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh and where can i find what router i have and thx all so much for helping me


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

On the router look on the base


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

K thx now i just need some more money lolz and than. Showtime.
I already will make that everythings ready for ventrillo.
Thx...


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Answering on the thread since your PM inbox is full lol.

Using your internal hard drive will be much better than using the usb 2.0 external. For 30 fps at high definition one hdd is fine. If you want to bump up to 60 fps you'll need a second sata 3 hard drive.

To give you an idea just how much space Fraps hogs on your hard drive, I have a 30 fps 1920x1200 video that's only 58 seconds long, but takes up *2.45 gb*. If you record for more than an hour you can literally run out of storage just recording video. I would recommend buying a second drive just for storage if you intend to capture a lot of footage for montages and multiplayer clips.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh can i use steam chat in place of ventrillo to chat with my friends and than recording it.
( my normal language isnt english so i dont know if i say everything right) 
I think it will be the best yo record the lrts play in the language i speak(dutch) 
Yeah soooo many questions


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

K toothman. It only will be 20 minutes of recording par movie. When its done i will upload it than to youtube and place it on my external harddisk so my computer storage memory isnt directly full.
( mah english is soooo bad)


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes Fraps will record all audio from all sources, and will record from your microphone as long as you're talking to it. The fact that Ventrillo/Steam is also receiving your voice is actually unrelated.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

How to REDUCE FRAPS video size! (KEEP QUALITY) - YouTube

^ will save you a lot of space and uploading time so you can still store all your Youtube videos on your hard drive as backup.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

K thx so using steam to chat is fine?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

yea any program should be fine


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Would i record my lets play in my nor.al language (dutch) or in english
Thx


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

up to you, there are hundreds of Let's Play'ers in English so you might have a better chance of success if you stick with Dutch


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

K thx so much all


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

no problem, and good luck!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Yup just need to get a litlle bit more money to get the computer and mic


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Long time ago since ive been on thus thread. So I saw I said that I was going to buy a desktop pc. Now, I bought myself a notebook from HP with 8 gigs of ram a amd a8 3550mx processor and a radeon hd 7690 videocard. I also bought a gaming headset to mic chat on gmod servers. But now my question is: will I also be able to record games like minecraft singleplayer while speaking into my headset mic with this kinda notebook or will it go to slow/buggy. The notebook that I have is an HP dv7 6c25eb. The headset that I have is a Plantronics Gamecom 367. I just would like to play the singleplayer like captain sparklez' minecraft singleplayer survival and while playing talking and recording. Will I be able to do this with these things i just mentioned? Oh and I also bought a good cooling pad to prevent my notebook for overheating, maybe this also prevents my notebook for going slower when recording?.

Thx so much ( again)


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

More cooling is always better. If it starts overheating then you will definitely start to see sluggish performance, but you will probably start to feel the hot air coming from it at some point before then.

Recording fraps on a laptop is usually less effective than on a desktop because the HDDs are usually slower (5400 RPM in yours). You may have to select "half-size" to prevent stuttering. Your processor and RAM should be able to handle the tasks fine, but an HDD can only do so much reading and writing at the same time. When you hit that limit, you get a stutter.

Good news is that your laptop has two USB 3.0 ports, meaning if you buy a fast external hard drive with USB 3.0 (2.0 isn't fast enough), you should have all the space and speed you need to record long sessions. In HD, an hour of gaming recorded with fraps can easily exceed 100gb.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Should it be fine to use a gaming headset to start with to record. I think the quality will be good enough to understand it fine. Also I only have a 2.0 external drive and at the moment i cant afford myself another external drive. So would I be able to record on the HDD of my notebook and play minecraft at the same time ( I think minecraft isnt such a heavy game).
Thx


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

How demanding the game is has little impact on fraps performance. Mostly it's just about the hard drive. In your case, definitely try it all out, but my expectation would be that you'll only be able to record smoothly without clicking "half size."

Gaming headsets can be fine or awful. It depends on the mic. I use this one and can say it's pretty decent:
Newegg.com - Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

First of all a question. I dont really get what you mean with half size. 
And this is my headset
http://www.plantronics.com/us/product/gamecom-367 . Maybe I could try to record one time, putt it on Youtube and see what the people say and rate.
Thx


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

In Fraps, right next to the fps options, you can select half-size or full-size. Half-size, of course, records at half your resolution, substantially increasing performance but decreasing video detail.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh yeah. Now I get it. Maybe I could also try both and see whats the best?.
Thx


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

To late to edit other post so now i have to make a new post... Now I actually think about making a Lets Play. A few months ago I saw Captainsparklez his first videos. If you see them it is very bad quality and his mic isnt that good. I think my quality and sound will be a bit better so who knows ill get some subscribers to. I hopr when I will upload my first Lets Play from minecraft, people wont dislike my video and I hope that they will like and comment it with some new ideas to help me further. My first video that Im going to make will something like 10 minutesand I think i will make it in the next few weeks. For the first Lets Plat I think it will be the best to start introducing myself a litlle bit and tell some things about myself etc.
Any more suggestions?.
Thx again!


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Just maybe one more question. Is portforwarding safe and if i do those thongs with my ip will nothing bad happen?
> Thx :-]


Well port forwarding is "safe" as long as you know who is on your server. Essentially, you are opening up a hole in your firewall.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Thx carpetfizz. But I actually alreasy decided that Im not going to use ventrillo or something like that. My few first videos will be me alone I think. And maybe later with my friend but i decided that we will chat with steam because the guys here said that I could do that to.
But still Thx


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Thx carpetfizz. But I actually alreasy decided that Im not going to use ventrillo or something like that. My few first videos will be me alone I think. And maybe later with my friend but i decided that we will chat with steam because the guys here said that I could do that to.
> But still Thx


Ah kk, my fault for not going through the whole thread.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

No problem. Its a pretty big thread so not difficult to look over it.

Thx


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Today, I tried to record minecraft singleplayer at 60 FOS and all audio on half size. Qualitys seemed very good. I think I will start recording in 2 or 3 weeks, after my exams.
Thx


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Today, I tried to record minecraft singleplayer at 60 FOS and all audio on half size. Qualitys seemed very good. I think I will start recording in 2 or 3 weeks, after my exams.
> Thx


Yay cool, give us the link when your done uploading.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Would like to do it but it will be in Dutch so I think you guys wouldnt understand it... Lol.
Also I think Ill have a very weird voice and I hope people will like the video and subscribe it and than keep following me on youtube.
Maybe anyone suggestions on how to get ( free) more subscribers and "followers".
Much thx and if Ill edit the video ( windows moviemaker will be good for that I think) Ill put this website on the endcredits.
Wish me goodluck...
Thx


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

I think a great way would be to advertise it on reddit in the r/minecraft and r/gaming subreddits to give it some attention. Best of luck!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Thx. One more problem. When i try to use fraps or audacity to record my voice I make sure that i select the right audioinput. The option that i choose is external input IDT mic. But when i record and after recording i check how it was the recording in fraps I can hear the ingame sounds, can see the game but i dont hear my own voice
same problem with audacity for only voicerecording. Any help would be welcome.
Thx


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Thx. One more problem. When i try to use fraps or audacity to record my voice I make sure that i select the right audioinput. The option that i choose is external input IDT mic. But when i record and after recording i check how it was the recording in fraps I can hear the ingame sounds, can see the game but i dont hear my own voice
> same problem with audacity for only voicerecording. Any help would be welcome.
> Thx


This is really important because I planned to start with the LP's next week.
Thx


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Euh... Anyone can help me pls?


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok never mind. I found it out myself.
Thx myself???


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok maybe someone can help me with this question? So I want to make lets play videos. To begin my videos i would like to use morphvox pro. But how can i use this while im recording with fraps?
Thx?


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Ok maybe someone can help me with this question? So I want to make lets play videos. To begin my videos i would like to use morphvox pro. But how can i use this while im recording with fraps?
> Thx?


We apologize on not getting back to you earlier. About MorphVox, I have a quick question. Does it change your voice as you speak? Or do you have to speak into it to start the morph? I think your best bet would be to record then separately and match up the clips in your editor.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

No problem carpetfizz. I forgot that you guys are very busy sometimes. Sorry 'bout that. For morphvox, when i speak into my mic it autimatically starts morphing. Maybe I should record mic audio and game audio + game seperated with fraps and audacity. ( kinda sucks that ita only a trial version that i have for morphvox pro...)
Thx!


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Carpetfizz said:


> We apologize on not getting back to you earlier. About MorphVox, I have a quick question. Does it change your voice as you speak? Or do you have to speak into it to start the morph? I think your best bet would be to record then separately and match up the clips in your editor.


^ this, and it would be a lot more work. you'd have to disable recording mic sounds in fraps then use a separate program to record your mic only.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> No problem carpetfizz. I forgot that you guys are very busy sometimes. Sorry 'bout that. For morphvox, when i speak into my mic it autimatically starts morphing. Maybe I should record mic audio and game audio + game seperated with fraps and audacity. ( kinda sucks that ita only a trial version that i have for morphvox pro...)
> Thx!


FRAPS will automatically record the game audio if you tell it to. "Enable Windows 7 Sound." So you'll really only be recording two things at a time. Have you tried starting MorphVox and recording from FRAPS with your mic to see what the result was?


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Nope. Sorry disnt had the time to do that anymore. Will let u know if i tried and if it worked or not.
Thx


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Nope. Sorry disnt had the time to do that anymore. Will let u know if i tried and if it worked or not.
> Thx


Alright cool, because if it automatically morphs your voice when you speak into the mic, there's no reason why FRAPS shouldn't pick it up.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Damn. Another big problem. If I should make a Lets Play for about lets say 10 minutes, the file will be huge... And even if i would use the how to reduce fraps video suze tutorial it still will be big I think ( correct me if Im wrong). Normally I shouldnt care about that but the internet provider that we have at home only let us download 50 gb per month. I dont really know if they upload also as download or not?. Anyone some help with the size or download/upload limit.
Much thx 
(ps: my new youtube account is reasy to be used  )


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You need to look the isp website for the specifics for your contract also we do not know who the isp is you have not said AFIK


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Euh first of all what means AFIK?. My provider is telenet, I looked at their website but only found the upload and download speed and the limit for downloading. Maybe I can ask my question a bit different. Do you know how big the movie file would be from about 10 minutes of recording game and sound and mic wuth fraps after reducing?
Much thx


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

If you look at my Tribes Video Review on our TSF Youtube page, I used FRAPS on it. It has HD video as well as voice. What I did was that I dragged all the FRAPS clips into one Movie Maker timeline. Each clip was about 3GB and there were around 10 of these clips. In movie maker, you just stitch together your recorded clips and click "Save Movie" and select "For High Definition Display." It will render all your clips into one long clip that is about 100MB or even less. This, you can easily upload to YouTube without a hassle. Movie Maker does give you the option to upload it directly (from within the program) but I advise that you save it as a movie first and then upload it from Youtube's site.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Kk thx carpetfizz. First one will start in a week.
Thx again. Will put your guys name in the comments in my first LP. 
THX


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

OK your limit will most likely include any uploading some isp's in the UK don't count things done between certain times ie say 11pm and 7am against your limit which is why I suggested checking and AFIK is As far as I Know
one company that does the above is plus net


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Og thx Joeten. If the clips arent bigger than 5 or 10 than ill upload one once a month...
Thx


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No problem your welcome


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Ill put the link inhere but one problem for you guys. The LP is in dutch.
Thx


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

You guys maybe remember the question in this thread that fraps wasnt recording my mic. I just had the mic so didnt really know how it worked. Now i found out what the problem was. I forgot to turn on my mic with the switch button on the cable... Sometimes i ask myself how stupid i can be (probably very stupid). 
Thx. I cant wait anymore till recording, Im able to record this saterday because my parents arent at home then but my little brother is still at home and it would kinda sucks if he hears and sees me making my LP. Im going to search an excuse so he wont be at home for an hour or something... LOL.
THX!!!


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

You could make a joke out of it, yelling at your mom mid-game. Something like "*MOM I ASKED FOR PIZZA ROLLS LIKE HALF AN HOUR AGO*" maybe.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Kk thx carpetfizz. First one will start in a week.
> Thx again. Will put your guys name in the comments in my first LP.
> THX


Your most welcome Ian, have a great time making the LP.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Can I also reduce the file of the LP with windows live movie maker instead of using virtualdub?
THX


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Yea that's the common program used for re-encoding.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok thx. Its really weirs to record and listen to it after recording. My voice sounds so weird (but I hope not annoying).
Thx


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Believe me we can all say that, we never hear our own voice the same way others do lol


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah thats true... If the people dont like my voice. Than its al directly over, but at least i tried it then. Hope I can do it this afternoon already.

Thx


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I always get embarrasses watching family and home videos. After doing some of the videos on TSF YouTube, hearing my own voice has gotten a little more normal. The more you do it and the more you listen to yourself it will get better, good luck with the recording.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

I almost forgot to make an intro. The intro will be in minecraft with camera studio mod. Im normally already going to use it in my first video where i will introduce myself.
Thx


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

This is the intro Intro voor mijn Lets Play's - YouTube
Remember that this is not a LP but just the movie that i will put on every beginning of a LP.
Didnt had the time to make a LP.
THX


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks great! The cinematic camera thing makes it really professional. My only comment would be to make the words "Let's Play" a little but clearer as I had to play it a second time to see what the words were. Maybe you could break those blocks and then have text with the name of your YouTube channel? Unfortunately I'm away from my home computer, but when I do get back to it I can add that in for you if you want. Overall the whole thing is really cool.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok. Thanks for the reply carpetfizz. So I should delete the words "lets play" and change it into the name of my youtube channel: IneXXusI?
Maybe if it goes thrue the mine than I maybe better should stop it a few seconds in front of my name so people have the time to see it. You said also that it was diffucult to read so I maybe should use glowstone instead of stone bricks. I used the stone bricks because I liked the texture of it.
Thx


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Ok. Thanks for the reply carpetfizz. So I should delete the words "lets play" and change it into the name of my youtube channel: IneXXusI?
> Maybe if it goes thrue the mine than I maybe better should stop it a few seconds in front of my name so people have the time to see it. You said also that it was diffucult to read so I maybe should use glowstone instead of stone bricks. I used the stone bricks because I liked the texture of it.
> Thx


Since a lot of people do Let's Plays, I think trying to spell out your channel name would be more ideal and personal. Glowstone would be a better idea as it would pop out, however if you like the normal stone, I understand. Pausing for a couple seconds would do just the trick. Your channel name is pretty long, maybe you could have the camera move in and out of the cave to your name on the outside surface? Again all of this is just my opinion. I think your main focus should be on getting a LP out  The opener you have right now is great for a first intro video, and having a freeze frame for a couple seconds would be good. Best of luck.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

I love that intro! Makes you look like a big shot. Very well done.

And I also agree with Capretfizz that your channel name/gamertag would be better than "Let's Play." "Let's Play" is very generic and isn't specific to your individual identity. You want to market yourself, and a really cool intro like this one is the perfect way to do that.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh thx so much guys!! I'll try to edit it this afternoon. Ill keep you guys updated. I always can expand the cave with some TNT.... LOL
THX!!!


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Oh thx so much guys!! I'll try to edit it this afternoon. Ill keep you guys updated. I always can expand the cave with some TNT.... LOL
> THX!!!


No problem Ian, can't wait to see it!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, so i tried to fix it a bit. I dont know if it will be better then the one before but I tried it. If not, I still have the earlier one to upload. http://youtu.be/J4D9AsLaaM8http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4D9AsLaaM8
THX guys, love ya all!!!!


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Ok, so i tried to fix it a bit. I dont know if it will be better then the one before but I tried it. If not, I still have the earlier one to upload.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4D9AsLaaM8
> THX guys, love ya all!!!!


I'm utterly amazed at this. The snow looks fantastic and the fly through is perfect. I loved how you wrote your name and you could see it really well. Congrats!


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Good freaking job, buddy. If you're willing to put just a little more effort in, I got a suggestion that I think would really put it over the top - design a graphic logo and have that very last part, when you see the name spelled out in-game, fade into the logo, then snap to your video.

Might take more than just a little more effort lol but I think you've shown you got the talent.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

THX all guys!!
Toothman you mean like creating my own logo ( what program should i use or do you mean with minecraft?) and than put in the video just before my name comes on the screen?
TxH


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Doesnt something here exist like dutch lets player lik other people have gaming manager and all?
Thx


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

IanHanssens said:


> THX all guys!!
> Toothman you mean like creating my own logo ( what program should i use or do you mean with minecraft?) and than put in the video just before my name comes on the screen?
> TxH


I'd assume MS Paint would be more than enough, but really I have virtually zero experience in graphic design.

I should have elaborated - design a logo where the text's font/size matches what you already have in the video, but maybe with a solid black background and some kind of graphic outlining the name. You could fade straight from the in-game image into the logo with the names aligned ontop of each other. Dunno if that makes any sense to anyone but me lol. I just think that would set a really professional tone to your video from the start.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Thx toothman. Will see if i can make something of it but I cant promise that it will work. If i doesnt work i can just take a screenshot of my name like in the video and use that for my other Lets Play's as welcome/ intro screen.
Thx


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

I googled a but with my phone and found this. Maybe I can use this http://www.fatpaint.com/. Dunno if this is good or not. Maybe someone else knows a logo design software. Think my furst Lp will be wednesday,or thursday or friday and then i will put this amazing website and you guys in the description!
Thx!!!!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Its alright. I made a thread in the graphic design section for the logo designing. But still thx


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

With some (big) luck my first Lets Play will come out tomorrow, but Im still not sure. Ill let you guys know when its out.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Here it is!!!! Its an introduction about myself and what i'm going to play.
THX!! 
*PS Look in the description*
Hier gaan we dan! ep1 [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't get back to you earlier, we had guests over :/ Anyway, fantastic job! I didn't understand what you were saying but what I can say is that the video quality was really smooth and the audio was clear. Keep up the good work, and congrats! Dutch sounds like a cool language, I like the way it sounds


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Thx carpetfizz!! Did you watch my description?
Thx!


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Thx carpetfizz!! Did you watch my description?
> Thx!


Yeah, thanks for all the recognition!!!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

No problem. I showed it to one of my friends and he said that it was a bit boring... BUT i told him it was just an intro and it was my first time so yeah. Also next time it would be a bit better because im going to do Lets Play minecraft Singleplayer survival.
Thx!


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha that's cool, I'll subscribe!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

First "real" Lets Play will come out next week. The other videos were just some intro's. One of my best friends already subscribed and I asked if it wouldnt be better if i stopped but he said like NO never do that ).
So yeah to make my vids a bit more popular, Im going to search some forums to promote them.
Thx!


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Try minecraftforums.net or submit a post on reddit.com/r/minecraft. There are usually very supportive people and people who are just the opposite. Don't let them get you down, they're just trolls.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Thx carpetfizz!! I made a thread on minecraftforum.net in the video section. Now im waiting for support. Would I am allowed to make a thread here to for the few dutch people?
Thx


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

That should be fine, but put it in the Gaming Discussion subforum.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok thx carpetfizz!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

So Im just uploading a new first LP from 11 minutes and its 1,5 gb big. I wondered if it is 1,5gb that goes away from my bandwith or will it be much more because i dont want to have slow internet again(500kbs/s and normally 2.5mb)
Anyone?
Thx!


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Ian,
It will be slower during the time uploading for sure. Maybe do it overnight or whenever you're not using your PC? When it's done, your Internet will be back to normal. Also, why is it so huge? Did you do it through Windows Movie Maker or directly from FRAPS?


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

I've recorded it with fraps. Then i placed the three videofiles that fraps did make from my one LP into Windows Movie Maker. Than i pasted the intro in front of the LP and than i saved it as a HD movie. Now i uploading it to youtube. I think i have done everything right. Also, can i game while the video is uploading?
THX carpetfizz!!!


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> I've recorded it with fraps. Then i placed the three videofiles that fraps did make from my one LP into Windows Movie Maker. Than i pasted the intro in front of the LP and than i saved it as a HD movie. Now i uploading it to youtube. I think i have done everything right. Also, can i game while the video is uploading?
> THX carpetfizz!!!


Ohh then the size is probably normal as it is an HD video and 11 minutes long, and yes you did do everything right. Also, 2.5MBps is more than enough for some midrange gaming like TF2, and what not. Just find some low latency servers.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

OK thx, but if i dont choose hd but just normal quality, will the video size be more smaller or won't it change so much?
tHX


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Phoe finally uploaded after 6 hours... Think in the future i wont choise HD because i think the size will be smaller then?
Thx


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

The video size will be a lot smaller of you render at a sub hd resolution like 1280x720. My Internet is slow right now, so I will watch your video when it's back up.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

K no problem carpetfizz.
Thx!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Time for another question. Does anyone knows if there is a way to easy make a minecraftskin. I found something like skincraft but i dont know if it is good or not? I would like to make my own skin so people can recognize me on servers. The skin i would like the make is like me on a picture with a helmet from a knight on. Carpetfizz, you already saw that picture . Does anyone knows if it is difficult to make one and how to get started with it so i can kinda like copy my picture.
Thx!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

This is the pucture i mean. And yes thats me :-]. I would like to use the same colours, etc.
Anyone, thx!!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Or should i use SkinEdit?
Thx!


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

I think skin edit is one of the more popular ones.


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello IanHanssens,

Just to let you know when you start recoding with FRAPS your fps will drop instantlly. On my Desktop (alienware aurora r3) when i play BF3 (everything on max) i get 80-90 fps, when i start recoding with FRAPS fps drops to 50. So when if you get 60fps on minimum settings on the game you play, with FRAPS recodring you will drop to 25-30...not the best fps to play. I just wanted to let you know

Good Luck


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Thx sysesc. On minecraft the FPS drop isnt that huge. It still records everything fine.
But thx!


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

No probelm! Lol i didnt know it was for minecraft, i get 200fps on that


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

For now its minecraft but soon i will record left 4 dead 2 too.
Hope that will go fine.
Thx


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

And i made my own skin, basing me on my picture posted a bit earlier.
Tell me what you think of it. It was hard to make some things, but the most important thing is that i tried to do it. I know it isnt clearly visible for you guys but i attached a screenshot from how it looks in SkinEdit.
THX


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> And i made my own skin, basing me on my picture posted a bit earlier.
> Tell me what you think of it. It was hard to make some things, but the most important thing is that i tried to do it. I know it isnt clearly visible for you guys but i attached a screenshot from how it looks in SkinEdit.
> THX


Looks awesome, great work Ian!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Hah, thx Ajay. :-D
Its been three weeks ago when i have done my last lets play... Normally i would do one every week but the week after it, i hadnt the time to do one, the week after that we reached the maximum download speed so i wouldnt be able to upload anythinh at 526 mb/s an this week i wont have the time too. I hope i can do it next week, but then i have to go to the hospital, where they are going to pull out 4 of my teeth.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ouch I hate having teeth out interferes with the eating process


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Ooops mistake i meaned 512 kbs/s... XD. We just bought a new thing at our internetprovider to have max. 100 gb of download. New i can make enough lets plays 
Also heard that much people have much pain the first days for eating after it. I maybe can make a movie on how i am after it. Also ill have to wear something( dont know what the english name is...) to put my teeth straight again
Something like this http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e124/gerda40/maffe foto/beugel.jpg XD.
Ill hope how more LP's i make, how more people will watch them. Atm i have two subscribers, dont know who anymore but they are both from tsf and understand nothing of what i say cuz they dont speak english. 2 likes on my last LP and 0 comments... Tried some forums and over here too, but still doesnt helps. Maybe it just needs some time.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh wow hope your teeth feel better soon.


----------



## Mazdex23 (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't use Fraps, it's trash.. Use Dxtory, it's way better.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ian that might be a brace you need to wear to straighten your teeth


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

If you say so joeten.
Watch this. Made on someguy201's server
http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=XtnerELtxz0


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting my son would probably appreciate it more as he plays minecraft with his friends
this is about braces http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...zR_Cs_b28X_eWfBVg&sig2=J_Is6p8geGcyxX1kkZHajA


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Yep thats what i meaned with the teeth thingy . Thx for the link, now i also know the name for "beugel" in english.
I doubt if i would do further making dutch LP's and not changing to some english ones. It might be hard for me but i think my english is pretty good already. As you maybe see on all my posts 
If i get more subscribers and raters and commenter's i would keep going further making dutch ones, but no much people seem to be interrested in them...
THX all guys again!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome and ask if you need to know a word someone here will help and google translate is a useful tool


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

joeten said:


> Your welcome and ask if you need to know a word someone here will help and google translate is a useful tool


If i use google translator and type in "beugel" i get bracket and i dont know if it is the right word so i searched on pictures and only got this.
bracket - Google zoeken
So yeah... :grin:
I hope i can make my next LP (dutch) tomorrow 
THX!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is what I got for orthodontic brace Google Translate


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Ah yeah, like that... :facepalm:I forgot the ortodonthic...
But thx :smile:
I hope how more videos i make, how more people will see them and subscribe 
THX!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL yeah we all forget to do things keep up the good work


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Thx dude! Anyone has sone more tips and tricks on how to get more subscribers. I tried a few forums but still no more subscribers...
Every help is welcome :-D
Thx!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't know how much use these are but it may help a little https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Thx ill check it out.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll make a Reddit post advertising your channel and see where that goes...


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh thx Ajay for helping! And you know, if you need some help with something, you can always ask me for some help .


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Im trying to make some pixelart in minecraft singleplayer. The picture i used for it is one from my girlfriend. I hace cut the face oit of the picture, saved it in paint, doenloaded a program that converts the picture into pixels and changed the coliur to grey and white and black only. Now i started to do it, but its kinda difficult to find the colours in minecraft. Im using black,white,grey and light grey wool, clay and stone. I hope it will look nice if im done. I just started and after a hour and a half im maybe at 1/4... But the difficultiest parts are done i think. Ill let you guys know if it looks nice or if it is very bad. Some people told me i could just paste the picture into minecraft with a program, but thats for lazy people i think. I hope she's gonna like it :-D


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Hoho... This is going to be amazing . Im going to play slender and record it with Xsplit so i can record my webcam too. Also I already talked about it with my girlfriend and when she comes back to us, we will play slender together :-D.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Hoho... This is going to be amazing . Im going to play slender and record it with Xsplit so i can record my webcam too. Also I already talked about it with my girlfriend and when she comes back to us, we will play slender together :-D.


Nice!!! Slender is really creepy, it's good that you are recording yourselves as well.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

If she's got a pretty face then your video will get more views :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Of course she has it goes without saying


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

For me she's beautiful  But ill have to wait 'till she comes again. We live pretty far away from each other.. :-(. I think we're going to have much fun when we start to play. Ill keep you guys updated. Atm im making some pixelart for her. Its pretty difficult but after 7 hours of working on it i am at 1/2...
Anyone already watched Pewdiepie and his girlfriend playing Slender?


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> For me she's beautiful  But ill have to wait 'till she comes again. We live pretty far away from each other.. :-(. I think we're going to have much fun when we start to play. Ill keep you guys updated. Atm im making some pixelart for her. Its pretty difficult but after 7 hours of working on it i am at 1/2...
> Anyone already watched Pewdiepie and his girlfriend playing Slender?


Yep I did, he got more scared than her lol. Try to make it at night if yours and her parents let you, it'll be more authentic.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Yep. Was thinking about that too.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Back with another question. If i want to use/add some music to my Lets Plays, I need to pay attention to thr copyrights. For exemple, if i want to use a song like kill everybody from skrillex, youtube says i have to contact the owner from that piece. So i should contact Skrillex (???) and ask him if im allowed to use that song. I also need to put the owner from that piece and the name of the music i used in the description. But now, i think its kinda hard to contact the owner sometimes. Should i try to ask it across Youtube or another possibility?
Thx. 
Maybe my question is not really clear, but tell me if you dont understand something.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Back with another question. If i want to use/add some music to my Lets Plays, I need to pay attention to thr copyrights. For exemple, if i want to use a song like kill everybody from skrillex, youtube says i have to contact the owner from that piece. So i should contact Skrillex (???) and ask him if im allowed to use that song. I also need to put the owner from that piece and the name of the music i used in the description. But now, i think its kinda hard to contact the owner sometimes. Should i try to ask it across Youtube or another possibility?
> Thx.
> Maybe my question is not really clear, but tell me if you dont understand something.


I'm pretty sure that as long as you give credit to the song as in put the song title in the description it should be fine. Not too sure about it, but if they think there's something wrong they will remove the video themselves or ask you to remove the audio and reupload.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Kk. Thx Ajay (again).
Pretty long time ago we've been online at the same moment. I added some sound to the intro you made for me. I dont know if its good or not but il send it to you across Gmail.
Thx


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Kk. Thx Ajay (again).
> Pretty long time ago we've been online at the same moment. I added some sound to the intro you made for me. I dont know if its good or not but il send it to you across Gmail.
> Thx


Hey Ian,
Internet's been really unreliable as usual, got your email, I will listen to the sound and reply back ASAP. I'll be back home in about a week though!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Hah, no problem Ajay! The sound i usee is just a simple explosion sound. But im thinking about using a piece of kill everybody from skrillex.
Thx


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

So planning to do much things. But first i want to say i have a new subscriber, the first dutch one i think. Ok what i all planned to do:
1) playing slender alone with facecam
2) playing slender with girlfriend and facecam
3) proceed with doing my minecraft survival Lets Plays
4) make some videos with commentary from other games like HAWX 2
5) looking for someone from about my age (15) to make some english LP's with
6) ???
@Ajay: when you are home again, wanna try some portal 2 coop and see if we get much/ not much lags?


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> So planning to do much things. But first i want to say i have a new subscriber, the first dutch one i think. Ok what i all planned to do:
> 1) playing slender alone with facecam
> 2) playing slender with girlfriend and facecam
> 3) proceed with doing my minecraft survival Lets Plays
> ...


I'm coming home this Friday, I'd love to do some LP's with you (in English lol). Portal 2 co-op sounds good, and we can also try some L4D2 since you have it now.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Dutch would be a bit to difficult i think XD. Oh yeah, i almost forgot what u said from l4d2.... Ill see when i can do what cuz school starts in a few weeks again and i think that im going to make my videos every saterday or sunday when school is started again. We'll see how everything goes


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Oj no.... Forgot to say something. Friday morning im away from home again for one week. We are going to france again for one week. Sorry i forgot to say that. But we still have one week of vacation after that.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Oj no.... Forgot to say something. Friday morning im away from home again for one week. We are going to france again for one week. Sorry i forgot to say that. But we still have one week of vacation after that.


That's fine, school starts on the 27th for me, I'm sure we'll have a couple days of vacation crossover. Have fun in France!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Thx. Yeah we probably will have some vacation at the same time and that we could use to make some videos if you want.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Thx. Yeah we probably will have some vacation at the same time and that we could use to make some videos if you want.


Sounds good.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Again a question. Anyone knows how some people make kinda like a screen on the end of their video with the buttons like subscribe,previous video,etc. I know there is a way to do that in your videos themself with the youtube video editor, but does anyone knows how i make such a screen with those words, so i can put it in my video and edit it with the youtube editor, so i can put the link to my previous video,etc in it?
Anyone has an idea?
Thx!


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Ian, this is easier than you think. The buttons you click are actually just annotations overlaying the text on your video screen. Think of it as some sort of layer. The first layer (your video) has the text on the screen. The second layer, is the annotation box around the text which the user clicks. If you want, I can make you some "next", "previous", and "subscribe" buttons as images. All you have to do is make a black screen in your video editor (or have something playing in the background) and put the images on there. I can do this for you as well, if you tell me how long you want it to be, the music, and what's playing in the background. Good luck!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Ah,yeah of course... Thx again! Ill first try by myself and see if it works. You'll see the result probably today in my new video.
Thx!


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> Ah,yeah of course... Thx again! Ill first try by myself and see if it works. You'll see the result probably today in my new video.
> Thx!


Nice! Excited to see it then.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Okay video uploaded. But yeah im stupid and yes because im stupid, i only have put the subscribe ( abonneren in dutch) and not the previuous video button etc. Ill do it next time.
Thx!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

I might make another LP tomorrow. Ive chosen the normal quality for my third part and not the HD and the uploading/ file size was pretty fast/small.
It was a 15 mins video, about 500 mb, and a 10 min vid in hd is. .5 gb. I might keep using the normal quality instead of HD.
Also had some anoying problems in my lp, my hayfever was coming back so i had to sneeze whole the time :-|


----------

